# Who is Denver's RIVAL?



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

After watching the Minnesota game the question again rose in my brain of who the Nuggets rival is?

Thoughts and reasons why PLEASE!!!!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

After last season and so far this season, I'm going to say the Nuggets are their own worst enemy


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Right now I would say the Nuggets rival is the T-Wolves. For some reason a few players on each team don't care much for each other. Also when ever we play the T-Wolves things get really volatile on the court.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I say the Nuggets rival is the Lakers. For some reason Kobe likes try to give you guys the business and their is no love lost between the 2 teams.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I said Minny. Tempers have flared on a few occasions, they're in the same division, and they've played each other in the playoffs recently. I'd say that constitutes a rivalry.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The only team I could think of coming into the thread was Minnesota, but even that didn't feel like the best example of a rivalry.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Minnesota since the division change a couple years ago, although it might be a new rivalry and yet had set down the root underneath. The 04 playoffs had it going.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm still waiting for round of two of Elson vs. Garnett...the battle of the long limbed limbo queens!


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 (Apr 12, 2005)

ne doubt the nuggets rial is The Wolves.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

It has to be the Wolves. I personally hate the Nuggets with a passion. The playoffs is what started it too. I mean I hate even posting in here...


----------



## Natedagreat12 (Nov 26, 2005)

Wolves. seing how they play when they play each other.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

23AirJordan said:


> Right now I would say the Nuggets rival is the T-Wolves. For some reason a few players on each team don't care much for each other. Also when ever we play the T-Wolves things get really volatile on the court.


Goes back to 2004, remember?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nugzhomer said:


> Goes back to 2004, remember?


Are you talking about Melos rookie year ? If so than yes I remember. Things got real chippy with the T-Wolves in the playoffs.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I also think it's the Wolves. I just can't stand KG or anyone else on that team. And it stinks because I used to really like KG, Sam Cassell (Rockets), and Wally (from his college days). And after the Playoffs I wanted to drive to Minnesota and take their stadium down brick-by-brick.

I went to their first game in Denver this year and was filled with joy when McCants got booted and Denver took them to the house. 

MAN I CAN'T STAND THE WOLVES!!!!! :curse: :curse: :eek8: :biggrin: :curse:


----------

